# Check Out Your Scratch Feed........



## Backwoods (Oct 27, 2008)

I had to buy some from tractor supply last month, I noticed that they had taken out the wheat and used sorghum seed instead.
Yesterday I went and got some from the co-op.
You had to look hard and long to find any wheat, it was 99.9% just cracked corn.

I remember when I was a kid we used to go thru the scratch feed getting out
the pigeon peas and Phlox seed to plant.....

Guess I'm going to have to start mixing my own feed next.....
Oh well just one more hill to climb.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

yeah, I've been noticing the dominance of cracked corn too... it's getting pretty annoying


----------

